# new holland judging class



## Smokey_Joe (Jan 8, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 8, 2007)

I took the one in NOVA a couple years back.  I got what I thought out of it.  I think that anyone who competes should attend one.


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jan 8, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Smokey_Joe":3d2x3ye9]Congrats!


for what?   [/quote:3d2x3ye9]

For getting to go...wish I had time.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 9, 2007)

Screamin Nite Hog said:
			
		

> Wife and I are attending the one in Shelby, NC on January 27th. I am hoping it will help us in our competition cooking and also allow us to get to few more comps. as judges



Great, as many walks as you get now your going to be unstoppable when you become a judge.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 9, 2007)

Certified yes, certifiable yes.  Ever judge, nope.  Not realy interested.  I am still having too much fun competing.


----------



## Rich Decker (Jan 9, 2007)

I took the judging class in New Holland in 2002. You will learn a bunch about comp cooking but nothing can replace the time you spend in the judging tent. I've judged around 15 contests and try to table captain every season.  Last year I judged backyard ribs at Bel Air and captained at New Paltz. Once you take the class and are a KCBS member you can take the class again as much as you want. I've also helped cook for a couple and was the cook for Lake Placid last year. Good luck


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 9, 2007)

Some day I may judge.  Infact, I am going to try to make it up to Oinktober fest this year as a spectator.  May just offer my services there.


----------



## chris1237 (Jan 10, 2007)

I might do it if there are not any age restriction for thaking the class. I know that you need to be 16 to judge but do any of you guys know how old you need to be to judge?

Chris


----------



## BrooklynQ (Jan 15, 2007)

Any new judges looking to put that training to use, check out Grillin on The Bay - March 31st in Brookyn NY. While it's not a KCBS event, it is NEBS and we follow KCBS judging rules and procedures. Certified judges get first preference.

http://grillinonthebay.org


----------



## chris1237 (Jan 15, 2007)

Brian will probaly be seeing you there. I sent away for the appiclation a few days ago.

Chris


----------

